# [Verkaufe] Dead Space PC,C&amp;C Kanes Rache 18 version F.E.A.R. + Beide AddOns



## Primaldoom (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Verkaufe die PC Spiele Dead Space, Kanes Rache 8 Version, F.E.A.R. + beide AddOns.
Die Spiele weisen keinerlei Beschädigungen auf.
Ich dachte da so an 
28 Euro für Dead Space  inkl Versand
18 Euro für Kanes Rache inkl.Versand
12 Euro für Fear + AddOns inkl.Versand
wer Interesse hat melden.
bye


----------



## GameZocker92 (20. Januar 2009)

Primaldoom am 20.01.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Verkaufe die PC Spiele Dead Space, Kanes Rache 8 Version, F.E.A.R. + beide AddOns.
> Die Spiele weisen keinerlei Beschädigungen auf.
> Ich dachte da so an
> ...



Ich hätte interesse an Dead Space. Aber ich will kein Geld ausgeben. Hättest du evtl interesse an einem Tausche? Ich hätte Crysis + Warhead, Stalker CoC, Need for Speed Undercover, und wenn du interesse hast noch mehr^^.

MfG


----------



## Primaldoom (20. Januar 2009)

GameZocker92 am 20.01.2009 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Primaldoom am 20.01.2009 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin nur am Verkauf Interessiert oder Tausch an Resident Evil Spiele für den GameCube.


----------



## Primaldoom (26. Januar 2009)

Und Hoch.


----------

